
Antisocial Coding: My Year at GitHub - geuis
http://where.coraline.codes/blog/my-year-at-github/?stopflagging
======
dijit
This is one side of a certain perspective.

From _my_ personal perspective githubs "inclusivity" has caused me to run a
personal gitlab server.

I don't write code to get harassed about my use of master/slave vs
primary/replica. I just write code.

I wrote a very poorly edited piece on why I thought this way:
[https://blog.dijit.sh/moving-away-from-github](https://blog.dijit.sh/moving-
away-from-github)

I freely admit that this is not a popular opinion on hackernews. But as a very
disadvantaged and underprivileged person I am rather uninspired by the
equality of outcome movements that are wofting over silicone valley, and I
highly doubt that the actions described in TFA are accurate.

~~~
mcphage
> I don't write code to get harassed about my use of master/slave vs
> primary/replica. I just write code.

If all you're there to do is write code, then why even have an opinion on
master/slave vs. primary/replica? Caring which is chosen is the opposite of
"just coding", so if people prefer primary/replica—which many people do—just
change it and get on with the coding. Fighting against it is a complete waste
of time. If you spend your time arguing about it, then your claims of "I just
write code" are suspect.

~~~
dijit
I shouldn't have to go and change code based on political crap- they come for
slave now, what do they come for next.

the goalposts are ever moving. Fuck all that.

Also, despite the downvotes I think these kinds of dissent against popular
opinion need to be shared. I'm sick of pandering to the liberal agenda. I'm
not right wing and I respect everybody but there's far too much focus on women
and minorities. -- like I said before nobody gave a fuck when I was from a
white trash background. I got a job because I was the best that applied for
the position, I worked hard for that, damn hard.- I certainly didn't get any
help because I was white. I didn't even get a job in my country to begin with-
so I was just as disadvantaged as any other migrant at the time.

------
methodover
I'm so sorry that this happened to the author.

I'm also very surprised (and a bit suspicious) that this post was "dead" \-- I
was about to post the article myself before googling it, and discovering it
here. I don't understand why this has been flag-brigaded. This article is
absolutely on-topic for Hacker News.

~~~
DrScump
A _duplicate_ submission (just 7 hours after the original) was dead
(presumably flagged as a _dupe_ ).

The original submission is alive and well (530+ points, 360+ comments, and
made immune to flagging by dang, per his comment):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14703661](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14703661)

Nothing suspicious at all, to my eye.

~~~
methodover
Oh, gosh, my bad. My google-fu failed me. Thanks!

------
codezero
Before saying this is just one side of the story, ask yourself why nobody
questioned Zach Holman's post that narrated his firing from GitHub.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11299310](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11299310)

------
carsongross
_I have bipolar depression and was already in a bad place mentally, so I found
myself feeling crushed and hopeless_

My sense is that, in this post, we are getting one of many, many sides of this
story.

------
woofyman
That's a horrible story. I'm sorry that happened to you.

